# Telescope Cafe, Paris France, Review & Pictures



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Since I am new to the coffee world and I do not believe I am experienced enough to provide a taste review I will be posting pictures and an "observational review".

Telescope is a small shop and located close to Louvre and the Gallery Lafayette department shop. It can be surely classified as a "third wave" or "specialized coffee" shop.

As you can see in the pictures they use a La Marzocco Linea for espresso and a Mazzer grinder (Robur?). When I visited they were using Has Bean for espresso. The espresso had a nice aroma and was very tasty with long aftertaste with citrus and bright notes but to be honest I think I much prefer darker roasts and italian taste and I am also very new to this so it is very difficult to review.

The barista showed that he knew his process but he was not very enthusiastic and also not very interested to discuss about coffee. He did weigh the grounds in the portafilter but I am not sure if there was a scale on the machine tray to weigh the output also. I did not try their "filter" coffee but it was very interesting and commendable that they have a Marco Uber grinder and Uber boiler in use.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice pics etc. But your opinion on taste is as valid to hear as the next persons , even if it's as simple as I liked it or didn't like it .....

a French barista grumpy and uncommunicative - quel suprise ....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its a very sparse decor isnt it, i had envisaged it being different. Thanks for the review and pics


----------

